# Brinksway Shelter



## Wrench (Apr 6, 2021)

*Just a few pics and a short report for Spectre*

*History (stolen from someone else)*

*The Brinksway deep level shelter is one of three deep level shelters in Stockport. The air raid shelter tunnels were for civilian use, and were dug into the red sandstone on which the town centre stands on. Work started on the tunnels in 1938 and the first set of shelters was opened on 28 October 1939. Stockport was first bombed on the 11th October 1940 The smallest of the tunnel shelters could accommodate 2,000 people and the largest 6,500 people.*



*My visit and pics were from 2016, didn't take many pics as I thought it was a bit poo to be honest.
































I know some folk like the underground thing but its not really for me

4/10 from me on this one but at least I was lucky enough to see it when I could*

*Stay safe Umbexers*​


----------



## Specter (Apr 6, 2021)

Some pretty good pictures you have there. It seems you may be right from what your pics show, all that's there is a couple of bunks and some broken lavs nothing you cant see in dodge.

I was hoping there'd be more there, but I guess not. Good to see anyway and thanks again for the post, much appreciated


----------



## Wrench (Apr 6, 2021)

Specter said:


> Some pretty good pictures you have there. It seems you may be right from what your pics show, all that's there is a couple of bunks and some broken lavs nothing you cant see in dodge.
> 
> I was hoping there'd be more there, but I guess not. Good to see anyway and thanks again for the post, much appreciated


There may be but I got bored of looking around


----------



## Specter (Apr 6, 2021)

I felt this on my last explore, quickly missed a bit and ended up going back 3 days later to find loads I'd missed. Felt a bit of a bell end in all honesty


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 7, 2021)

It matters not one jot what we think about these shelters! What matters are the thoughts of those hundreds of citizens who crammed into them every night. Hoping that when they stuck their heads out into the morning light, they would find their homes still standing - many did not! I have no recollection of the night times of my first year, but many were spent in a similar shelter. Nothing 'Poo' about this place. if only walls could talk!


----------



## Wrench (Apr 7, 2021)

Thanks for your input sir, always a pleasure.
As a shelter yes it did an amazing job and has lots of history but as an explore I retain the right to use the word poo about an explore that was a bit poo.

Unless of course you have been down there yourself and enjoyed it?

I have been in many shelters and some, like the one near littlewoods, are amazing but for me this was a bit poo


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 8, 2021)

Visited in 1963, when it was full to the roof with stuff and an enjoyable rummage. Surprising what you could do with a Uni Grant in those days! Will have to see if I still have any pics hidden away. I sold much of my early Liverpool and Stockport area stuff to an American publisher many years ago.


----------



## Wrench (Apr 8, 2021)

Sadly not much there now


----------



## Coolboyslim (Apr 9, 2021)

Tbolt hope you good matey it's been a long long time. Have too admit it bored me a bit also but still it was worth doing. Stay safe matey and all the best.


----------



## Wrench (Apr 9, 2021)

Coolboyslim said:


> Tbolt hope you good matey it's been a long long time. Have too admit it bored me a bit also but still it was worth doing. Stay safe matey and all the best.


Ayup mate, hope you are good mate. 
Nice to hear you are still lurking sir


----------

